# Impossible de copier fichier DD externe



## moudours (8 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord excusez moi si ce sujet à déjà été abordé et résolu (j'ai fait une recherche rapide mais j'ai pas trouvé).

J'ai un disque dur externe Storeva acheté chez Macway (lien ici) que j'utilise avec mon MBP 13" early 2011 (le modèle de base).

Afin de l'utiliser avec Time Machine et en parallèle avec mon PC  je l'ai partitionné en 2 partie une en Mac os étendu (pour le Time Machine) et l'autre en MS-DOS.
Si la partie en Mac Os fonctionne parfaitement j'ai des soucis avec la partie en Ms.

En effet je n'arrive pas à copier certains fichiers assez lourds (des films (Blueray numérisés), musiques, etc.). Alors que sur l'autre partie du disque (en mac os) ça marche parfaitement... Auriez vous une solution qui me permette de garder la double comptabilité PC & Mac ?

Merci à tous

Maxime


----------



## storme (8 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Un peut de lecture :

http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques...-dur-entre-pc-et-mac-sujet-unique-224576.html

Pour info, le FAT 32 limite la taille des fichiers a 4 Go 

Surtout se passage :

*Note importante :* je rappelle encore que  certaines versions de Windows ont tendance à détruire la table des  partitions de disques formatés en FAT ou en NTFS, si leur schéma de  partition n'est pas "MBR" (Master Boot Record, ou Enregistrement de  démarrage principal dans la langue de MacGe), donc pensez à changer ce  schéma de partition si nécessaire et (là c'est un conseil perso) évitez  dans toute la mesure du possible les partitionnements "mixtes" (genre  une partition en NTFS et une en HFS+), ils restent une source  potentielle non négligeable de problèmes.


----------



## subsole (8 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
Il y a bien le format exFAT qui permet des copies de fichiers supérieurs à 4Go (lecture/écriture Mac et PC), mais il n'est supporté nativement que depuis Snow Leopard (à jour), Lion,  Vista (à jour).


----------



## moudours (8 Février 2012)

Merci beaucoup des réponses si rapides. Et désolé de ne pas avoir vu le topic unique.
Maxime


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2012)

Bon, de toute façon, il y a un blème : tu ne peux pas utiliser ce disque comme tu veux le faire, et ce pour deux raisons :

1) une raison technique : Windows finit toujours par détruire la table de partitions d'un disque si elle n'est pas au format MBR, or pour servir avec Time Machine, il n'est pas possible d'utiliser ce schéma de table de partition, seul le GUID ou l'APM sont supportés.

2) une raison logique : on ne prend pas une précaution (la sauvegarde) au moyen d'une solution "à risque" (utilisation courante d'une partie du disque, et sur PC qui plus est).

Donc, soit tu utilise ce disque pour Time Machine, soit tu l'utilise pour tes échanges Mac/PC, mais si tu fais les deux, tu vas droit dans le mur !


----------

